# Sound sensitivity



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi all.I was wondering if any of you have problem with sound? It has become a huge problem for me!







Iï¿½ve talked to people with FMS and it seems that this is something that is pretty normal with FMS. It begun when we got new neighbours, they are so LOUD!







They fight, yells, take showers in the middle of the night and itï¿½s hiphop on the stereo...All apartments here are insufficiently soundproof but it hasnï¿½t been a problem before because all the other neighbours have been good people. My husband and I sleeeps with earplugs and we have been complaining to the landlord and they have been talking to them without any success. The landlord canï¿½t kick them out if they pay their rent...







Anyway, Iï¿½m now think Iï¿½m going mad, every sound stresses me completely out and my head feels like going to pieces. Me and my husband argues about the sound on our Tv. He thinks itï¿½s low and I think itï¿½s painfully high. The vacuum cleaner sounds like thunder...I think you got the picture. Hopefully we will be moving out in March next year to another apartment, but Iï¿½m worried that my problem with sound is getting chronic. If you are exposed to something to much...Anyone having the same problem or any comment on this?/Mio


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Mio:Yes, I can relate to the sound issue. I don't have it all the time thank goodness. When I do have it, it seems every noise bothers me. It seems like the noise is emphasized. I can remember leaving a mall because the noise got so loud that it sounded like echoeing in my ears. I notice it when the fm is very bad. I'm sorry to hear that you have inconsiderate neighbours. I wonder if you can get the landlord to explain that you have a medical condition and see if that works. I use a humidifier at night to drum out all the traffic noise on our road. It's funny, but I've gotten so use to this humming sound that if I forget to put it on, I can't fall asleep. The soft humming noise lulls me to sleep.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hello Mio (and others). You certainly aren't alone with this intolerance to noise. Along with photophobia (intolerance to bright lights), this is a pretty comon part of CFS and also Fibromyalgia. It is like the brain is strugglig to function at the best of times ("Fibro Fog" or cognitive dysfunction) and noise just overloads it. That is my understanding of it. At my worst times last year, I couldn't bear ANY lights at all. I had to sit in dark rooms. Bright lights would actually cause pain and confusion, and this is the same with noise. I had to be in totally quiet rooms - but this was rarely possible.Not just loud noises either. These days it doesn't bother me too much, but I do find if I am having a conversation with somebody, I cannot concentrate or understand what they are saying if music is playing or a machine is whirring (it's not that I can't hear them, it's that 2 noises at once confuses my brain). On my very tired days, I cannot listen to the radio or bear to do the washing up as the pots and pans clatter together and cause me pain and confusion. I find the noise is tiring. This experience is caused 'Hyperacusis'. I don't know if it is called this in relation to Fibromyalgia and CFS though. FYI: Hyperacusis: http://www.hyperacusis.net Best wishes to you all,


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi,and thanks! Yes, it seems that Iï¿½m not alone with this problem. I hope it get better in our new apartment, got our lease today!







Weener: Interesting that your humidifier helps! Maybe I should get one of those...Susan: Thanks for your info!/Mio


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I can relate. I especially have a hard time in a movie theater!And glad to know about the lights too! They laugh at my office b/c I brought in softer lamps and don't use the bright overhead light!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Yes, Yes, Yes!! Me too!! And I have a severe hearing loss in both ears. Require hearing aids. Without the hearing aids, I can even hear myself talk. But I find I'm ultra sensitive, to noises and lights. Need sunglasses even on cloudy days,, etc. My hubbie has the T.V. on every waking moment he's home and it's driving me insane. I love the quiet. Why can't other people enjoy "real life" without all the noise from stereos and t.v.'s and whatever?!?!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I have become increasingly sensitive to noise. I startle easily. Any sudden little "bang" or even loud voice behind me, and I jump. It is almost like a baby whose nervous system is undeveloped yet. I can't stand the crowd noise on sports and game shows. Of course my son's loud hard rock music drives me crazy too.Same thing with light. Although I love bright light in the morning to wake me up, at night I have to turn off the reading/bright light in the room. My system seems to be on overload and it makes me even more tired trying to fight it. I sometimes have to go in a darkened quiet room for at least 10 minutes and lay down to renew myself.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2001)

Hi Mio and all, I concur with everyone about the noise. I cannot even use earplugs because the noise of breathing and my heart beating will drive me crazy! A quiet, but consistant noise, like the whirring of the ceiling fan, can lead to a headache. I'm also light sensitive. My glasses have the photo gray that tints automatically. When I nap, I have the sleeping mask to cover my eyes. Works good with the migraines too. DD


----------

